# Errori porte USB [risolto]

## mrl4n

Non riesco a capire quale aggiornamento possa avermi provocato scompiglio nel sistema (penso si tratti di qualche aggiornamento, visto che non ho aggiunto o rimosso periferiche negli ultimi 2 mesi e il problema si è presentato un paio di giorni fa).

Il log di Xorg mi presenta 

```
[   4.291171] usb 1-5-4: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

[   4.365125] usb 1.5.4: device descriptor read/64, error -32

[   4.291171] usb 1.5.4: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

[   4.365125] usb 1.5.4: device descriptor read/64, error -32

[   4.291171] usb 1.5.4: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

[   4.365125] usb 1.5.4: device descriptor read/64, error -32

[   5.419013] usb 1.5.4: device not accepting address 7, error -32

[   5.419409] hub 1.5.1.0 : unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
```

Tutte le periferiche collegate sembrano funzionare correttamente, per cui escluderei un guasto.Last edited by mrl4n on Sun Feb 20, 2011 8:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pierino_89

A me era successo con un hard disk esterno. Semplicemente l'ho attaccato a un'altra porta, quella proprio non gli piaceva. Evidentemente è un problema di certi dispositivi.

----------

## mrl4n

Nel mio caso invece si tratta del cavo dell'UPS...devi averlo tirato un po' per cui stava per staccarsi; non è stato nemmeno necessario cambiargli la porta.

Falso allarme (meglio così).

----------

